# Oscillating Saw Blade Specifically for Cutting Nails



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

I need help! I need an oscillating saw blade for cutting nails. I don't mean that I have some wood to cut and I may eventually hit a nail. I mean that I specifically need to cut through a lot of nails. I need a blade that is made for cutting nails.

I'm removing all of the baseboard trim in my house and it's all nailed in below the surface of the floor, so it's impossible to pry the nails out. So the only way I can get the trim out without ruining the sheet rock is to plunge down and sever the nails. 

But that brings me to the selections of blades:


https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=oscilating+saw+blade&catalog=4294607816



There are many "multi-material" blades but those that have reviews usually indicate they can only handle a few nails before going dull. Which makes sense since most of those blades have little teeth like a wood saw. Any expert advice?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

l008com said:


> I need help! I need an oscillating saw blade for cutting nails. I don't mean that I have some wood to cut and I may eventually hit a nail. I mean that I specifically need to cut through a lot of nails. I need a blade that is made for cutting nails.
> 
> I'm removing all of the baseboard trim in my house and it's all nailed in below the surface of the floor, so it's impossible to pry the nails out. So the only way I can get the trim out without ruining the sheet rock is to plunge down and sever the nails.
> 
> ...


 These are finish nails, you need the fine toothed hardened type blade.

Like the bi-metal blades for an old hacksaw, but made to fit your oscillating saw.


ED


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

EZARC Oscillating Tool Blades Carbide Multitool Saw Blades for Hard Material, Hardened Metal, Nails, Bolts and Screws, 3-Pack - - Amazon.com


EZARC Oscillating Tool Blades Carbide Multitool Saw Blades for Hard Material, Hardened Metal, Nails, Bolts and Screws, 3-Pack - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

One tip when using them is to slide the blade side to side as you cut. This prevents the blade from heating up and spreads the cutting out over multiple teeth rather the just wearing out all the teeth in the center of the blade.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any Bimetal blade that says metal cutting will work.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

........


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Are you trying to save the baseboard as well? If not, use your tool to make a vertical cut or two so you can get a prybar in behind the baseboard from the ends. Once it starts to pull away from the wall the finish nails will either come out or pull through. Then you can deal more easily with those nails.

Bud


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

baseboard that goes against the wall ?
my limited experience with pulling boards off the wall, most of the nails come with it.
they are pulled out from the back side with Vice Grips.
the ones that stay in the wall are pulled out with Vice Grips with a board for leverage
so as not to damage the drywall.
is this the case ???


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

XSleeper said:


> One tip when using them is to slide the blade side to side as you cut. This prevents the blade from heating up and spreads the cutting out over multiple teeth rather the just wearing out all the teeth in the center of the blade.


I have found this to be an important tip. Even cutting soft wood, moving the blade side to side not only spreads out the wear, but also helps clear the chips/dust so the tool cuts much faster.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

l008com said:


> it's all nailed in below the surface of the floor, so it's impossible to pry the nails out. So the only way I can get the trim out without ruining the sheet rock is to plunge down and sever the nails.


His baseboard is half buried behind the floor and also nailed behind that flooring.

IMO its probably a waste of time to try and save it. An oscillating saw might cut the top nails but the bottom nails are the problem. Unless you can tip the baseboard forward far enough to get a sawzall in. My guess is that you will go to a lot of effort and then still ruin it, and maybe damage the wall.


----------



## leonuug (Jan 4, 2012)

I have had best results with an angle grinder to cut through nails


----------



## jayhanig (Feb 1, 2019)

SPS-1 said:


> ........


To cut to the chase, it appears the EZARC "carbide tech" blades seem to be the best bang for the buck. Amazon sells them. I looked at Lowe's and Home Depot but neither carry the brand.


----------



## Lupelupe (Apr 5, 2021)

I have this oscillating saw blade. It works great.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

I bought a nice new blade at lowes, then when I was using it, I realized it will be much easier to just cut the wooden baseboard horizontally level with the floor, leaving the lower part in there as a spacer, rather than trying to find and cut through all the nails. So that is tentatively my plan.


----------

